# '01 Altima rear speaker removal - help!



## snooddq (May 17, 2007)

I have an 2001 Atlima GXE, one of my rear speakers is busted and I figured I would replace both rear speakers. My Chilton's manual is useless on this one.

I know I have to access through rear panel (where the rear brake light is) rather than trunk. I got the plastic pins pulled and the seat backs out of the way, but I still can't remove rear panel because of plastic panels on the side...next to the rear window. How do I get this rear panel off?!?


----------



## fedextech (Jun 20, 2009)

*Same problem*

I have the same car and exact same problem, blown rear speakers. Those plactic panels next to the back window pull off just like a door panel. Thay are held in place by snap pins that look like little plastic barbs. Just grab them and give a firm but easy goin yank and they pop off. Now can you tell me how in the worls the back part of the rear seat comes off?? I havent given it a lot of time but we looked at it last night and the bottom comes off easily with 2 bolts. The back part is driving us crazy. We cant seem to get it to come off. Helppppppppppppp 
Also, I found a web site that carries all sizes of decorative speaker grills that snap on and off and can be installed on any flat surface. I intend to cut 2 holes in that idiotic back deck and install 2 decorative grills about 8" in diameter so we dont have to go through this every time we service the damm speakers. If you want I will pass along the site info. Thay also carry high output speakers I'm gonna install. 2 heads are better than one in this case.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

snooddq said:


> I have an 2001 Atlima GXE, one of my rear speakers is busted and I figured I would replace both rear speakers. My Chilton's manual is useless on this one.
> 
> I know I have to access through rear panel (where the rear brake light is) rather than trunk. I got the plastic pins pulled and the seat backs out of the way, but I still can't remove rear panel because of plastic panels on the side...next to the rear window. How do I get this rear panel off?!?



You remove the third brake light 1st then pull the 6 push-in retainers , the package shelf cover can then be removed . The speakers have 4 screws each.


----------

